# Was werdet ihr?



## ezaral (28. Februar 2007)

Hey liebe WAR-Wartende ich öffne hier mal ein Thema zum "Aus der Seele schreiben"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Welche Entscheidung werdet ihr treffen? Für welche Rasse werdet ihr euch entscheiden? Welche Vorstellungen habt ihr wie die Aufteilung zwischen "Böse" und "Gut" sein wird...?

Ich zum Beispiel werde mich auf einen Goblin-Schamanen stürzen den ich spielte in WoW erfolgreich einen Magier und denke das mir der Schamane sicher spass machen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel freude beim Schreiben euer Ezaral  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (28. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich viel über das Spiel und die Chars bzw Klassen informiert, weiß aber dass ich WoW an den Harken hängen werde und War anfangen werde...

Da ich in WoW einen Magier hochgespielt habe, will ich auf jeden Fall irgendwas für den Nahkampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was genau wweiß ich auch nicht, werde wahrscheinlich wie in WoW sowieso am Anfang alle Möglichkeiten ausprobieren und mich irgendwie entscheiden müssen.

Gruß


----------



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

Ich habe in WoW eine Gnomin gesteuert und das kleine Volk liegt mir einfach. Irgendwie hinterlistig, wusselig und flink. Deshalb wirds auch in Warhammer ein Goblin. Ausserdem will ich einfach mal die böse Seite ausprobieren und der Squigtreiba sieht einfach hammermässig aus. Also mal sehen wie es dann wird.. aber bislang steht meine Entscheidung ziemlich fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErebusX (28. Februar 2007)

Moin,

spiele in mmorpgs eigentlich immer Caster, bei DAoC war es ein Feuerzauberer, bei WoW fast nur Warlocks, daher tendiere ich bei WAR momentan zum Magus. 

(Die genannten, waren nur die am längsten gespielten mmorpgs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Wando (1. März 2007)

Ganz klar Zwergen Maschinist, irgendjemand muss den Grünhäuten in den Arsch treten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (1. März 2007)

Momentan ist mein Favorit ein Chaos Zealot, aber erstmal müssen wir uns im Bekanntenkreis einig werden, ob Chaos oder Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (1. März 2007)

Buff/Heal - Schamane

(Orientiert an DAoC, nicht an WoW)


----------



## Loro (1. März 2007)

Ich weiss noch nicht Welche Klasse es sein wird aber die Seite steht fest für das Böse werde ich kämpfen


----------



## Axarax (1. März 2007)

Was ich werde?
Ganz klar: Zelot!
Ist eine Art Paladin-Ersatz denke ich mal zumindest erinnern mich die vielen Millionen Buffs, wie sie unter http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/game...eers/Zealot.php beschrieben werden, daran.
Ich habe in WoW nen Krieger, Jäger, Priester (HORDE!!!) gespielt alle ins Endgame und nun will ich aufhören und die WoW -> WAR Zeit mit CS:S überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bis dann @ WAR! -- DESTRUCTION FTW


----------



## Arlyon (1. März 2007)

Für mich steht fest ich werde Chaos oder Orkz spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

welche Klasse weiss ich nochnicht aber wahrscheinlich Ork Spaltaz

oder Chaos Auserwählte da ich einstecken und austeilen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss Arlyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (1. März 2007)

Ich bin mir ja schon fast sicher das ich einen versoffenen Zwerg spielen werde. 
Welche Karriere dieser dann einschlägt ist noch nicht entschieden. 
Ich mag einfach dieses Volk aus kleinen stämmigen,verschlossenden aber doch irgendwie sympathischen Kerlen für die nach jedem ordendlichen Kampf ein ordendlicher Humpen Zwergengewürzbier gehört. 


Gruß Regnor

PS
Interessant zu sehen wie viele DaoC Veteranen man hier so sieht, das freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltan (1. März 2007)

Hi!
Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich einen Chaosmenschen anfangen. Als Klasse werde ich den Barbaren nehmen, erstmal weil er etwas neues und innovatives ist (weil er sich mit seiner Waffe (für kurze Zeit?) mit verschmelzen kann) und sonst, weil ich viel Schaden einfach liebe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten mach ich mir noch als Twink einen Goblin-Squitreiba. Die sind einfach nur kewl die kleinen roten Bälle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## zauberkuh1337 (1. März 2007)

Nabend

Zwerg !! Ich liebe Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denk mal einen Eisenbrecher. Ansonsten vllt einen Ork Spalta. 
Spiele in WoW auch einen Krieger deshalb werd ich das in Warhmmer wohl fortsetzen.^^


lg Zauberkuh


----------



## Hinaro (2. März 2007)

Ich kann mich ned entscheiden^^
Sehen alle so geil aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Auswahl stehen für mich : Eisenbrecher,Hammerträger,Schwarzorc,orc spalta, Gobo shamy oder Chaosbarbar , Auserählte xDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaube aber man kann sich nocht nicht so richtig entscheiden da die Fähigkeiten unterschiedlich sind und unbekannt ( sowie das gameplay )
Deswegen.. 
Noch viel Zeit zum Überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg hina 
War is comming!


----------



## Gramir (2. März 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Ich habe in WoW eine Gnomin gesteuert und das kleine Volk liegt mir einfach. Irgendwie hinterlistig, wusselig und flink. Deshalb wirds auch in Warhammer ein Goblin. Ausserdem will ich einfach mal die böse Seite ausprobieren und der Squigtreiba sieht einfach hammermässig aus. Also mal sehen wie es dann wird.. aber bislang steht meine Entscheidung ziemlich fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich geb dein kleinen Treiba deckung mit nem kleinen grünen "weiblichen" Goblin Schami. Nur weiss ich noch nischt ob ich den Schami als Supporter oder Damagedealer spielen werde. Aber wahrscheinlich Supporter, da du nichts auf den Rippen hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kichiro (3. März 2007)

Ich kann mich erst entscheiden, wenn auch alle Klassen vorhanden sind. Aber bis jetzt interessant finde ich den Goblin-Squiqtreiber oder den Schwarzork. Bin schon sehr neugierig was da noch alles auf uns zu kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (3. März 2007)

also ich werd wohl einen Schwarzorc oder einen Sigmarpriester machen


----------



## Mcgomez (3. März 2007)

Auf jeden Fall die böse seite und auf jeden Fall etwas das nicht heilen kann. Hab in WOW gesehn was es bringt eine Heilerklasse zu spielen -.-


----------



## WarNuts (5. März 2007)

Gramir schrieb:


> kleinen grünen "weiblichen" Goblin Schami.



Es wird nur keine "weiblichen Grünhäute" geben.


----------



## Gramir (5. März 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Es wird nur keine "weiblichen Grünhäute" geben.



Echt? Das wußte ich nicht. Tut mir leid. Bitte verzeih mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Es gibt auch keine männlichen Orks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem war das weibliche mehr ironisch gemeint. Aber das geht leider aus Texten schlecht hervor, ausser man setzt ein Smilie dahinter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube ich wäre die letzte Person, die behaupten würde, das es von den Orks eine weibliche Variation gibt. Ich ich bin so festgefahren, dass ich auch nicht einsehe, warum ein Ork männlich sein soll? Er sieht nur sehr Maskulin aus. Mehr nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxer (6. März 2007)

chaos natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gor ohtar (7. März 2007)

Also Ork fällt für mich schon mal weg, ausser ev. der Squig Treiber und auf der guten Seite zu spielen ist das letzte was ich tun würde!

Also hoffe ich das EA Mythic bald neue Infos zu den Dunkelelfen rausrückt.
Aber Chaos war schon immer das was mich am meisten fasziniert hat.
Zelot wird es aber nicht werden, da ich keine supporter Klasse spielen will. Man kann ja auch auf DMG skillen aber schlussendlich wird eh von jedem Zelot verlangt das er buffed und heilt...!
Magus, der Auserwählte oder der Barbar klingen alle toll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Dunkelelfen oder *Chaos*!

MfG
gor ohtar


----------



## Atrejanus (7. März 2007)

Habe die letzten zwei Online-Spiele immer die "bösen" gespielt. Ich denke ich werde mal auf der "guten" Seite einen Hexenjäger spielen. Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Aber mal abwarten mit was die Hochelfen aufwarten.


----------



## Ingrimm (15. März 2007)

ich werde wahrscheinlich einen zwerg spielen und da dann eisenbrecher oder vieleicht auch maschinist. will mal ordentlich was einstecken können habe ihn wow nen schurken gezockz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . aber was auch seinen reiz hat ist der auserwählte vom chaos muss noch mal sehen was die dann später für fertigkeiten haben.
leider dauert das noch -.- 

MfG


----------



## Thunderhoof (15. März 2007)

Da ich in WoW nur als Healbot unterwegs war werde ich entweder ein Zwerg/Maschinist oder ein Grünhaut/Schwarzork.


----------



## splen (16. März 2007)

Irgendwie scheint sich allgemein von den Vorlieben schon ein ziemlicher Hang zur "bösen" Seite abzuzeichnen. Von daher muss ich mir wohl mal langsam Gedanken machen, welche Klassen bei der Ordnung interessant wären -.- Mal guggen, was sich bei den Elfen so anbieten wird :/


----------



## Orcwarrior (16. März 2007)

Böse, Schwarzork.

Je grösser desto bessa! Je bösa desto bessa! Schwarzorkz rule the world  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gezeichnet "ein Schwarzork"

Ich nix wissen, ich Schwarzork, ich bösä!


----------



## RedHotChiliPeppers (16. März 2007)

Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir ein Imperium / Sigmapriester. Der wird im Intro zwar schön abgezogen von einem Chaos-Typen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber die Klasse reizt mich irgendwie.


----------



## gor ohtar (17. März 2007)

Hammer! 

Der Magus mit dem Tzeentch-Flugdämon wirds bei mir warscheinlich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube nicht das eine Klasse bei den Dunkelelfen noch besser sein wird als der Magus.

Für das *CHAOS*

MfG


----------



## Jafeeio (17. März 2007)

höchstwahrscheinlich chaos magus.

wenn mythic allerdings das supporter system inklusive heals etc gut umsetzt und es tatsächlich einen überhang der bösen seite gibt würde ich auch warrior priest spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaggibueb (17. März 2007)

Irgendwas mit Goblins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja weiss schon jmd ob es eine Art "Trial" geben wird?

Und noch was, ist schon bekannt wann die Beta kommt?


----------



## Nikasa (18. März 2007)

Also noch ist ja nicht alles bekannt ich hoffe ja das noch mehr über die Dunkelelfen raus kommt und mache mir dan eine Sexy hexenkrigerin ^^


----------



## W@RH@M€R91 (19. März 2007)

CH@0$.... auf jeden Fall! Die sehen HAMMA aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PJK (19. März 2007)

Hi Leutz!
ich wer mir glaub ich nen Schwarzork machen.
Habe bei Wow nen Heiler gespielt und jezt hab ich mal lust n bisschen im Nahkampf Zwerge weg zu moschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Waaaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



                                      gruß
                                                 PJK


----------



## Melrakal (22. März 2007)

noch ziemlich unentschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf der einen Seite würd ich gern nen Zwerg spielen... auf der anderen Seite reizen mich aber auch Schwarzork, Squigtreiba und Auserwählter ziemlich *Seufz* ^^

das werden noch harte Monate der Entscheidungsfindung ^^

PS: Auf die Dunkelelfen bin ich auch sehr gespannt... ein weiterer schwieriger Entscheidungspunkt bahnt sich dort an ^^


----------



## Orcwarrior (22. März 2007)

spiel doch einfach mehrere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



a Schwoazoak


----------



## sybarith (22. März 2007)

inst nur schwierig wenn man zwerge spielen will und grünhäute, da es bisher so aussieht, das man pro server entweder nur ordnung oder nur zerstörung spielen kann.

ich werde entweder Magus oder eine der dunekelelfen klassen spielen.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (22. März 2007)

Hallo ihr! Mein Char wird der Chaos Chosen, keine Frage. Ich ahne leider, dass die bösen Reiche komplett überbevölkert werden... sollte mir das zu viel werden wechsel ich etwas verbittert auf einen Zwergen-Hammerträger oder nen imperialen Krieger-Priester.


----------



## Gaggibueb (22. März 2007)

Leichenlager07 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr! Mein Char wird der Chaos Chosen, keine Frage. Ich ahne leider, dass die bösen Reiche komplett überbevölkert werden... sollte mir das zu viel werden wechsel ich etwas verbittert auf einen Zwergen-Hammerträger oder nen imperialen Krieger-Priester.



Wegen der Überbevölkerung macht mir auch Sorgen :/

Da ich bei WoW praktisch nur Allianz gespielt habe, möchte ich unbedingt die bösen Buben spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (23. März 2007)

überbevölkerung wird es in dem maß wie bei WoW nicht geben, ich denk da mal an Proudmoore 4500 Allies *kotz* und 2400 Hordler...
Paul Barnet hat in nem Video schon angedeutet das sie dafür sorgen werden das keine Seite übermäßig Spieler hat, wie sich dann letztendlich äußern wird bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Disco Troll (24. März 2007)

Also auf jedenfall *CHAOS**!!*

*FÜR DIE CHAOSGÖTTER!!*


----------



## Syli (24. März 2007)

werde auf jedenfall auf die UNDERDOG seite gehen und dort das spielen was am besten im pvp als heiler eignet und als twink werd ich mir sicher etwas casterlastiges ans herz binden

auf der chaos seite währe dies zum momentanen stand der dinge ein Goblin shamane und der chaster aspect ist ja noch offen denke aber da an CHAOS oder dunkelelfen

auf der ordnungs seite währe ich dann wohl ein runen priester(denke der hat ordentlich kampf potenzial) und ein Magus der menschen


----------



## Atrox_CH (29. März 2007)

Ich werd mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen Deff Tank spielen. Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen Schwarz-Ork da sie so schön gross und schwarz werden. Wobei ich noch abwarten muss, bis man mehr über die Chaos - Champions weis. Wie ich gelesen haben, können die durch ihre götter stärker werden... muah


----------



## Orcwarrior (29. März 2007)

Schwarzork is kein Def Tank, Def Tank gibt es nur in Warcraft

Schwarzorks sind TANKS!!!!

bin schon grantig sry aber ich will auch nen Schwarzork spielen, aber keinen Deftank mit o.o Schaden sondern einen Tank mit 0,1 Schaden!!


----------



## sybarith (2. April 2007)

auch mit schaden kann man ein def tank sein, das ist ab dem punkt so, wo die meisten fertigkeiten eher defensiver als offensiver natur sind.


----------



## Kartoffel (2. April 2007)

sybarith gebs auf es macht keinen Sinn mit ihm zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaChezz (2. April 2007)

Wenn ich es spielen werde, würde ich zuerst einen auf Seiten des Chaos spielen =)


----------



## PJK (4. April 2007)

Hi leutz

ich habe mir mal alle antworten angeschaut und ich kann schon voraussehen das wir ein Problem haben!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bestimmt 80% wollen Zerstörung spielen.

Ich hatte ja vor einen Schwarzorc zu speieln.(werde ich auch irgendwann dann tun). Nur wie es aussieht hätten wir dann ne überfülleung auf der Seiter der Zerstörung und so werd ich mir überlegen, wenn das so bleibt ob ich mir nicht doch lieber nen Menschen(Sigmarpriester ist bis jetzt mein Favorit) oder einen Hochelfen(wäre gut wenn bald was überdie bekannt wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) machen
Zwerge sehen zwar auch nicht schlecht aus..aber ich glaub das ist nix für mich.
 Werde aber mal sehen wie das den mit der Übervölkerung entwickelt!

Gruß 

                PJK


----------



## Dubitare (8. April 2007)

Ich grüße alle tapferen Zwergenspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traweg (8. April 2007)

Zwerg was der wird unbekannt.

Nach jedem Kampf ein Bier
das lob ich mir
vorm aufstehen auch so 2-3 Humpen
denn als Zwerg lässt man sich nicht lumpen
zu mittag dann doch nur ein Getränk
gibt sonst nur mit dem Weib Gezänk.
Am Abend wird gesoffen soviel wie geht
weil man dann einfach besser schläft
zu guter letzt ich vergaß
zwischendurch wird auch gekippt so manches Maß


----------



## Sauron93 (19. April 2007)

Wenn es mehr informationen über chaos gibt nehm ich die aber sonst nehm ich ein ork-spalta!Weil die mit 2 waffen kämpfen können und das erinert mich an die schurken die ich sehr gern mag.


----------



## Thalmar (20. April 2007)

goblin-schamane wirds bei mir werden


----------



## Arduel (22. April 2007)

Ich persönlich als Spieler des Warhammer-Tabletops werde erstmal warten bis die Klassen der *Hochelfen* bekannt sind und mich dann entscheiden. Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf nen eleganten und gleichzeitig doch so tödlichen Schwertmeister...


----------



## Kartoffel (22. April 2007)

iiiii da will einer die hottie tottie Hochelfen spielen ^^


----------



## Talmir (26. April 2007)

Wando schrieb:


> Ganz klar Zwergen Maschinist, irgendjemand muss den Grünhäuten in den Arsch treten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


----------



## Taschaa (27. April 2007)

Talmir schrieb:


> /signed



Da simma dabei.

Aber wohl als Hammerträger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe Ordnung wird die Seite mit dem kleineren Spieleranteil. Ansonsten müsst ich mich nochmal umentscheiden :/


----------



## Iceshard (3. Mai 2007)

Ork SpaltaZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurin (8. Mai 2007)

also ich werde nen Chaos Magnus spielen..man soll ja immer auf so einem Tzeentch Flugdämon fliegen können der auch noch zaubern kan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wen der auch immer son Feuerscheif hintersich hat wie die Spielfigur dan sieht das mal hammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.stronghold-online.de/Bildergale...mp/tzeentch.htm mal nen Bild wie der als Spielfigur aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hoffe mal das der auch die im Spiel Gegner verfluchen kan und wen die dan sterben das da dan ein Horror Dämon raus kommen ;P oder algemein Dämonen rufen kan ist ja auch ein teil von Tzeentchs Magie...cool wäres auch wen die von Myth auch die anderen Chaos Götter einfügen würden dan würde ich auf jedenfall nen Nurgle Magier spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ach ja bin Tabeltopspieler und sonst auch begeisterter Warhammer fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja Chaos ist im Tabeltopspiel das Vielseitigste und beste Volk ever ;D und natürlich das bösseste^^

MFG Gurin


----------



## Schimml (10. Mai 2007)

Chaosbarbar, man weiß zwar noch nicht viel über ihn, aber so einer werde ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyo87 (1. Juni 2007)

CHAOS AUSERWÄHLTER! Muahahaha !!! xD


----------



## Barondil (1. Juni 2007)

Ich werde einen Zwergen Eisenbrecher spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Söhne Grungnis! Zerschmettern wir diese abscheulichen Kreaturen der Zerstörung!


----------



## Otty Peek (5. Juni 2007)

Na  ja ich wollte ja eigentlich als Sqigtreiber zocken ...aber wenn die Zerstörungseite so überbevölkert wird
geh ich glaubich doch lieber zur Ordnung.

1. Die Underdogseite ist immer cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

2. Wenn ich im Spiel dann einmal als Underdog gekillt werde kann ich sagen 
     "Typisch Ordnung/Zerstörung : Immer in der Gruppe und könn nie alleine kämpfen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## -Farleen- (14. Juni 2007)

Ich warte ersmal auf die Dunkelelfen... oder Hoch.. aber eher Dunkel, bin ja mom Horde und das soll auch so bleiben^^

PS: Was ist hierbei die Hexerähnlichste Klasse?


----------



## ska-ska (16. Juni 2007)

Ork Spaltaaa


----------



## Wagdy (17. Juni 2007)

Als alter DAoC´ler (Bersi) werde ich mich auf jeden Fall für die Greenskinz entschieden.

Entweder einen Ork-Spalta oder nen Goblin-Squiqtreiba !

Hm....eigentlich beides!!!!

So long!
Wagdy


----------



## azunutz (18. Juni 2007)

Moin,
ich habe in WoW einen 70 hexer gespielt und möchte entweder einen vergleichbaren char oder ein nahkämpfer! muss ich mal gucken.

was mich interressiert ist kann das volk der menschen gegen das volk grühäuter und zwergen kämpfen?
oder nur gegen chaos? wenn das so wäre das sich nur 2völker bekämpfen können fände ich es doof.

Am liebsten hätte ich es so wie bei WoW im BG alle klassen gegen alle klassen^^
MfG azunutz


----------



## Melrakal (18. Juni 2007)

Die Hauptkonflikte werden zwischen

Chaos <-> Menschen
Grünhäute <-> Zwerge
Dunkelelfen <-> Hochelfen

ausgetragen.

Man kann aber auch als Mensch zusammen mit den Zwergen gegen Grünhäute kämpfen (wenn du die anderen Threads hier mal durchliest, wird dir auch klar, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann), halt nur im Verbund mit der eigenen Fraktion (Zerstörung oder Ordnung).

Gruß
Mel


----------



## frozenshadow (18. Juni 2007)

Hmm ich wähle entweder den Chaos Barbar, da ich grad nen lvl 70 Schurken in WoW spiele und das Bild, was es bisher vom Barbar gibt, sieht schon sehr danach aus, so mit 1 Waffen in jeweils einer Hand und so.

Was mich auch reizen würde, ist der Imperium Sigmarpriester.
Endlich mal ein Pala, der Dmg macht bzw. machen darf^^


----------



## Otty Peek (18. Juni 2007)

-Farleen- schrieb:


> Ich warte ersmal auf die Dunkelelfen... oder Hoch.. aber eher Dunkel, bin ja mom Horde und das soll auch so bleiben^^



Sry für Offtopic aber Dunkelfen sind doch irgendwie gay, nichts gegen Schwule aber wenn schon böse dann 
auch so richtig hässlich , wild und crazy oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Edit: Äh warum sieht  mein Zitat so  komisch aus? (sry forennoob)

*Weil du den Zitat-Abschluss ["/"quote"] (Ohne "'s) vergessen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Melrakal*


----------



## Extress (18. Juni 2007)

Hi, an alle, das ist mein 1. Beitrag!
Hm also ich werde dann wahrscheinlich einen schönen Schwarzork spielen und mal testen wie der so ist.
Goblin-"Hunter" sind aber auch cool. Naja Beta is ja bald offen.


----------



## Bramdal (19. Juni 2007)

Werde 100% Zwerg spielen ^^
Mögliche Klasse: Maschinisten / Runenpriester 

^^


----------



## Nargaròth (19. Juni 2007)

Ich werde wohl einen Auserwählten spielen.Wobei ich nen Goblin-Schamane auch genial finde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klein und gemein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horow (19. Juni 2007)

Eins steht fest, das es ein Zwerg wird.
Wird wohl auf ne Runenpriesterin und als Twink ein Hammerträger hinaus laufen.

Ich liebe das Volk der Zwerge und das in fast allen Fantasyreihen, und  in der Warhammer Welt kann man dan auchnoch richtig den Hass auf die aroganten Elfen rauslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exebeast (19. Juni 2007)

Werde entweder Schwarz Orc oder den Spaltaa zocken, die erinnern halt stark an Warris aus WoW und da hat ich auch schon nen Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (21. Juni 2007)

Bin wie bei WoW von Anfang an dabei *freu
ich denke es wird WoW in den schatten stellen........ ^^


----------



## Barret (21. Juni 2007)

Hi erstmal,

Also da die Seite der Zerstörung höchstwahrscheinlich überbevölkert ist werde ich die Seite der Ordnung mit den Kräften Sigmars, sprich mit einem Warrior Priest (Sigmarpriester) unterstützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernox666 (22. Juni 2007)

Also eigentlich interessiert mich ja der maschinist von den Zwergen aber ich hasse Zwerge. 
Deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich einen Auserwählten einen Spalta oder einen Squigtreiba machen.
Übrigens mir ist aufgefallen das kein einzigster feuermagier machen will. Ich weiß zwar nich woran das liegt aber ich finde den Sigmarpriester Hammerträger Eisenbrecher und Runenpriester die uninteressantesten Klassen.Ich glaube am Ende spielt sowieso 70 % Zerstörung und Ordung werden die meisten Zwerge spielen also denk ih mal das Impeerium wird das am wenigsten gespielte Reich.
Was ist überhaupt der Chaosbarbar ich hab noch nix von dem gehört und weiß einer wann Informationen über die Dunkerlelfen kommen ?


----------



## NostiCAngel (22. Juni 2007)

Also ich sage ganz eindeutig....auch wenn es leider noch kein Korn gibt sondern nur Tzentch aber ich auch im Tabletop Chaos-Spieler bin BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!!!
Also Auserwählter.
Und im WoW bin ich Warri solche klassen liegen mir halt -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhomer12 (24. Juni 2007)

ich werd ganz klar hexenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiel halt am liebsten für die guten (auch wenn hexenjäger nich unbedingt soo gut sind^^) jaja auch bei starwars war ich immer für die rebellen und bei hdr für die menschen *g* 
menschen ftw!

wegen der überbevölkerung auf der bösen seite mach ich mir keine sorgen dann muss ich halt im alleingang das böse vernichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (25. Juni 2007)

Ganz klar Schwarzork.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrax_Blackrock (30. Juni 2007)

ich weiß nicht was ihr alle immer mit "gut" und "böse" habt...


habt ihr euch mal die geschichte etc durchgelesen?


ich weiß nicht, ob man das von der Inquisition besessene Imperium unbedingt als "gut" bezeichnen sollte.


so wirklich GUTE gibts nicht


----------



## Barret (30. Juni 2007)

Atrax_Blackrock schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was ihr alle immer mit "gut" und "böse" habt...
> habt ihr euch mal die geschichte etc durchgelesen?
> ich weiß nicht, ob man das von der Inquisition besessene Imperium unbedingt als "gut" bezeichnen sollte.
> so wirklich GUTE gibts nicht



und das ist grad das "GUTE" an WAR *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jede Seite denkt halt von sich selbst es wär gut was sie machen ...^^


----------



## Leichenlager07 (30. Juni 2007)

Asche auf mein Haupt, dass ich überhaupt das Wort WoW hier benutze, aber in WoW gab es mit Horde und Allianz wirklich keine gute und keine böse Fraktion, da war ich immer gegen so ne Einteilung.
Bei Warhammer allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass man zumindest das Chaos als wirklich böse bezeichnen kann... die wollen nicht nur nen Krieg für sich Gewinnen um Gebiete zu erobern oder sonst was.... sie wollen Tod, Zerstörung, Leiden, sie zerhacken ihre Gegner in Einzelteile nachdem sie schon tot sind... naja ich denk da kann man schon von den Bösen sprechen. ^^


----------



## Amarillo (30. Juni 2007)

Hexenjäger oder Goblinschami!

Kommt drauf an wie voll die jeweilige Fraktion ist.!


----------



## Bisc (2. Juli 2007)

Ich nehm aufjedenfall ein Chaos Auserwählten
die sind einfach mal der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hab ma gehört das man sich als Chaostypi so geile Mutationen als eine Art von Upgrades holn kann is da was dran? Mir schwebt z.B so ein Haifischmaul  als Arm oder so Krebsscheren vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lythoras (4. Juli 2007)

Otty schrieb:


> Ich hab ma gehört das man sich als Chaostypi so geile Mutationen als eine Art von Upgrades holn kann is da was dran? Mir schwebt z.B so ein Haifischmaul  als Arm oder so Krebsscheren vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist richtig, Chaos Babaren bekommen für besondere Leistungen von ihrem Gott Tzeentch Mutationen Geschenkt. 


Achja, was ich spielen werde ist ein Chaos Auserwählter. Ich hoff nur die sind nicht zu arg überlaufen.


----------



## Madedman (4. Juli 2007)

Schwarzork soviel is sicher

PS: Chaos is auf jedenfall böse und die orks würd ich auch irgenwie als böse bezeichnen


----------



## Kartoffel (4. Juli 2007)

Die Orks sind einfach dumm und nicht Böse ^^


----------



## azunutz (4. Juli 2007)

moin, ich glaube ich werde entweder chaos nehmen oder mensch hexenjäger! bei der beschreibung vom chaos kommt es mir so vor als wenn man garnicht mitten im kampf ist sondern weiter hinten steht und die leute mit buffs versorgt und befehle gibt!
naja ich werde nicht grühnhäuter spielen da ich allein das aussehn kake finde wie bei WOW da fande ich das auch schon scheiße^^ (geschmackssache)
ich finde das mit den klassen sowieso noch ganz schön kompli. da bei wow einfach nur 2fraktionen mit den gleichen klassen gab! bei war ist das besser verschiedene klassen und rassen! mal abwarten! chaos hört sich auf jeden gut an von der beschreibung!^^
MfG
azunutz
PS: kann man sich das spiel schon vorbestellen und weiß man schon was es kosten wird monatlich?^^


----------



## Leichenlager07 (4. Juli 2007)

azunutz schrieb:


> moin, ich glaube ich werde entweder chaos nehmen oder mensch hexenjäger! bei der beschreibung vom chaos kommt es mir so vor als wenn man garnicht mitten im kampf ist sondern weiter hinten steht und die leute mit buffs versorgt und befehle gibt!
> naja ich werde nicht grühnhäuter spielen da ich allein das aussehn kake finde wie bei WOW da fande ich das auch schon scheiße^^ (geschmackssache)
> ich finde das mit den klassen sowieso noch ganz schön kompli. da bei wow einfach nur 2fraktionen mit den gleichen klassen gab! bei war ist das besser verschiedene klassen und rassen! mal abwarten! chaos hört sich auf jeden gut an von der beschreibung!^^
> MfG
> ...



Wieso soll das Chaos denn nicht "mitten im Kampf" sein? Das is vollkommener Blödsinn... das Chaos nimmt genauso aktiv am Kampfgeschehen teil wie jede andere Armee auch o.O

Vorbestellen is noch nicht möglich und die kosten stehen auch noch nicht fest.


----------



## Agrael12 (6. Juli 2007)

Wahrscheinlich Chaos Magus main und dann noch ein paar ork und dunkelelfen twinks


----------



## Hammerschild (16. Juli 2007)

Ich werde auf Seiten der Ordnung einen Zwergen *Eisenbrecher* spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wie es scheint werde ich Massen an Gobbos, Dunkelelfen und andere Chaoten haben, denen ich die Schädel zu Brei schlagen kann. Jippie !!!


----------



## Aka49 (19. Juli 2007)

Alo ich ehme entweder einen Zwergen machnisten oder runenträger oder grünäuter spalta-ork so viel ist icher))


----------



## Targon124 (19. Juli 2007)

Dunkelelf. 
Die spiele ich im Table Top auch.



Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Moonite (21. Juli 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Es wird nur keine "weiblichen Grünhäute" geben.



lame aber passt zur story...


----------



## Splin (21. Juli 2007)

Also ich schwanke noch zwischen Zelot, Orkspalta und Schwarzork ... turnen mich alle drei ziemlich an ^^ Bin aber mehr der In-die-Fresse-Typ, deshalb wirds wohl der Orkspalta werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (21. Juli 2007)

bei mir wirds wohl in erster linie ein Sigmarpriester, od Ordensritter. liegt daran das ich seit ca 5 jahren auch das table top spiele und da halt the empire.

zum thema gut und böse nochmal, seht es einfach so an chaos, grünhäutern und dunkelelfen liegt nichts was zur seite gut tendieren würde. ich kenne den hintergrund aus 2 editionen des games.

im gegensatz wurde das empire aus einem guten grundsatz geboren, und die menschen des imperiums, die hochelfen und die zwerge erobern,schlachten, brandschatzen im normalfall net. zu imperialen armeen sei gesagt, die inquisition, ist eines der wichtigsten dinge die es im imperium gibt, um die chaoskulte und versteckten anhänger auszumerzen bevor sie zb in irgentwelchen hochen positionen alles saputieren das die imperiale infrastruktur ausmacht.

finde und vernichte den feind im inneren...


----------



## SGRavenlock (26. Juli 2007)

Leichenlager07 schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt, dass ich überhaupt das Wort WoW hier benutze, aber in WoW gab es mit Horde und Allianz wirklich keine gute und keine böse Fraktion, da war ich immer gegen so ne Einteilung.



Stimmt. Gerade das Verhalten der Menschen der anderen Rassen gegenüber (denke da an WCIII), lässt diese "weiße Weste" ein wenig Grau erscheinen. 

Zur Zeit denke ich, dass ich es am Anfang mit einer Runenpriesterin versuchen werde (ich mag es zu suporten). Aber da ich noch nicht alle Klassenbeschreibungen durch habe, hier jetzt im Forum nen neuen Link mit noch mehr Infos gefunden habe und auch noch die Präsentation der Hoch- und Dunkelelfen aussteht, ist das wirklich nur ein erster Gedanke und kann sich noch ändern.

Grüße

SG


----------



## PJK (16. August 2007)

Das nu schon mein 3 Beitrag hier^^..
Also ich würde die seite der Zerstörung auch aufjedenfall als böse bezeichnen..ich meine Menschenopferung  und Dämonenbeschwörungen sehe ich nicht als "gut " an!
Und irgendwer meinte was von Dunkelelfen sind nicht böse..ne find ich auch nicht..wer täglich mehrere schöne Jungfrauen opfert und Blut trinkt ist nicht böse....nein wer kommt den auf den gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich werde auf jedenfall eine gute klasse spielen..und ein wenig licht in die finsterniss bringen
Entweder eine der menschen klassen oder ein hochelfen(aber eher nicht)..warte ich erstmal ab..
freu mich schon auf WAR!


----------



## Hammerschild (17. August 2007)

> Also ich würde die seite der Zerstörung auch aufjedenfall als böse bezeichnen..ich meine Menschenopferung und Dämonenbeschwörungen sehe ich nicht als "gut " an!



Stimmt ! Wir sind die GUTEN ! Wir sorgen schon mit den richtigen Methoden dafür, daß es innerhalb der Ordnung keine Ketzerei geben wird. Hexen und andere böse Kreaturen werden von unseren Hexenjägern aufgespürt und gerichtet. Ein schneller Prozeß und die Hexe brennt. 
Wo es etwas schwieriger ist jemanden als böse zu identifizieren gibt es ja zum Glück noch die guten altbewährten Methoden in der Folterkammer. Wir werden den Schuldigen schon zum Reden bringen.

Aber wir als Diener Sigmars werden der Lage schon Herr werden !!!

Gruß 
Boradin Hammerschild

Inquisitor des Ordens der Bannstrahler


----------



## Sagardo (17. August 2007)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Wir sind die GUTEN ! Wir sorgen schon mit den richtigen Methoden dafür, daß es innerhalb der Ordnung keine Ketzerei geben wird. Hexen und andere böse Kreaturen werden von unseren Hexenjägern aufgespürt und gerichtet. Ein schneller Prozeß und die Hexe brennt.
> Wo es etwas schwieriger ist jemanden als böse zu identifizieren gibt es ja zum Glück noch die guten altbewährten Methoden in der Folterkammer. Wir werden den Schuldigen schon zum Reden bringen.
> 
> Aber wir als Diener Sigmars werden der Lage schon Herr werden !!!
> ...




Eine Prozess machen ? da gab es doch diesen Totsicheren Test bei Hexen. 
Einfach einen 50 Kilo schweren Stein an das rechte Fußgelenk und ab unter Wasser mit der Hexe ,äh verdächtigen.
Kommt sie nach 5 Minuten nicht hoch , kann man sie freisprechen , sollte die Hexe allerdings auftauchen wird sie verbrannt.
Also warum so rückständig ? Prozess - tz


----------



## ImreNagy (20. August 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Eine Prozess machen ? da gab es doch diesen Totsicheren Test bei Hexen.
> Einfach einen 50 Kilo schweren Stein an das rechte Fußgelenk und ab unter Wasser mit der Hexe ,äh verdächtigen.
> Kommt sie nach 5 Minuten nicht hoch , kann man sie freisprechen , sollte die Hexe allerdings auftauchen wird sie verbrannt.
> Also warum so rückständig ? Prozess - tz



Herr Hammerschild meinte natürlich einen Prozess, der besonders wenig Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. also einen kurzen...

Die Methode mit dem Wasser ist dabei allerdings veraltet. Wir bevorzugen mittlerweile eine viel effektivere Methode, bei der auch sicher alle Hexen erwischt werden: Wir schließen innerhalb eines Dorfes sämtliche Bewohner in ihren Häusern ein und setzen dann das gesamte Dorf in brannt. Diejenigen, die überleben, sind erwiesenermaßen Hexen und werden umgehend vernichtet.

Dadurch ist gewährleistet, dass uns auch keine einzige Hexe entgeht, denn meistens kommt eine Hexe selten allein.

Für Sigmar! Für das Imperium! Für das Gute!


----------



## Zauma (20. August 2007)

Bei mir wird es ein Dunkelelf werden, wenn sie eine schöne Fernkampf-DDler Klasse haben, die kein Magier ist.

Nachdem ich in WoW einen großen Bogen um die Elfen gemacht habe und lange auf der Seite der Allianz ausgehalten, muß es jetzt mal was richtig fieselfiges sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nachtgang (23. August 2007)

werd wohl auch nen elf anfangen.die bilder von der GC sehen jedenfalls sehr gut und reizvoll aus...


----------



## Turican (6. September 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich viel über das Spiel und die Chars bzw Klassen informiert, weiß aber dass ich WoW an den Harken hängen werde und War anfangen werde...



was ne geniale Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (6. September 2007)

Mein Gott, der Sigmarpriester reizt mich, aber bin persönlich auch nicht so der große Heiler. Hoffe der hat auch Nahkampfmäßig was drauf.


----------



## bl00dwyn (8. September 2007)

Mich interessieren aktuell besonders der Sigmarpriester, der Zelot und der Squigtreiba. Ich denke mal einer von denen wird es fürs erste werden...danach kommen dann der Schwarze Gardist, der Gobbo Schamane und und und...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichthueter (9. September 2007)

<- wie man da auf dem bild sieht: Hochelfen!

Oder evtl. Orks oder so, schaun mer mal... wahrscheinlich aber Elfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleedy (9. September 2007)

Goblin Squigtreiber wahrscheinlich, eventuell noch nen Chaosbarbar


----------



## Asator (9. September 2007)

denke mal bei mir wirds ein dunkelelf
böse elfen find ich einfach super
was für eine klasse weiß ich noch net genau ,möchte aber wahrscheinlich nen nahkämpfer machen


----------



## Thip (19. September 2007)

Ich bin ein weiterer Anwerter der Zerstörung. Ich mache als Main Char einen Goblin Schamanen.
Ich war bei WoW schon bei der Ally und Ich fand bei WoW die Goblins(die man da leider nicht spielen konnte) sehr gut ich mag die Rasse, die sind nich so dumm wie die Orks

Ich bin jetzt schon ganz Wuschig ich möchte endlich durch die Welten von W.A.R streifen!!!










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (20. September 2007)

Mach nen dunkel elfen und nen zerstörungs auserwählten denk ich mal


----------



## AhLuuum (24. September 2007)

Orkspalta oder Hammerträger, je nachdem wie wir(ein paar Freunde und ich) uns entscheiden.


----------



## Mohrogh (26. September 2007)

Also auf jedenfall nen' Char von der Rasse der Grünhaute. Ork-Spalta oder Schwarzork...


----------



## Ubawookie (26. September 2007)

also bei mir wird es wohl auch ein chaos anhänger chosen oder babar oder ne spalter und ganz vileicht ne hexenjäger oder sigmapriester aber nur ganz vileicht ^^ kanns schon garnich merh abwarten will endlcih war zocken


----------



## Tiuz (26. September 2007)

hihoooooooooooo also ich möchte auf jedenfall  den Goblin Squigtreiber  spielen...der reizt mich total^^
....aber ich denke nur als twink...weil die besten mitspieler immer noch bei den guten sind^^
...und daaa habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden.......=/


----------



## Thrél (26. September 2007)

Ordnung hört sich so nach "Räum dein Zimmer auf, sonst gibts nicht süßes" an. Das schreckt evt. kiddys ab. Wie es aussieht wollen die meisten Zerstörung spielen, deshalb ist mein platz bei der Ordnung sicher.

Nur ich weiß noch nicht was. Zwerg Hammerträger, Maschinist oder Feuerzauberer (hat hier noch keiner geschrieben).

WAR is coming!


----------



## W_A_R (27. September 2007)

nja ich bin mir noch nich sicher aber der Sigmarpriester würde mich reizen..wenn ich richtig informiert bin soll das ja der oftank der menschen sein also auch einiges an schaden austeilen können 
und da wäre noch der schwarzork ...aber meine klasse muss schon etwas damage amchen falls bei den beiden keiner schaden macht dann nehm ich einen hammerträger der teilt sicha schön aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/QUOTE]Ordnung hört sich so nach "Räum dein Zimmer auf, sonst gibts nicht süßes" an. Das schreckt evt. kiddys ab





> das glaubst aber auch nur du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (27. September 2007)

Auf jeden Fall Chaos, aber die Klasse weiß ich noch nicht genau.


----------



## Jqe (29. September 2007)

man liest hier dass fiele chaos werden wollen aber ich habe noch keine grosse chaos gruppe gefunden was stimmt da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowmo (29. September 2007)

ich werd mal nen schwarzen gardisten anfangen... 
gscheid den nahkampf rocken und mit da rüssi posen^^

dunkelelfen rocken einfach (und chaos^^)


----------



## Königmarcus (29. September 2007)

ich werde mir hundert pro nen chaos nahkämpfer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jb1988 (29. September 2007)

naja eigendlich wollt ich ja auch bei den bössen spielen, weil die nahkampf klassen interessanter wirken (hexenkriegerin oder spalter) , aber werde dan wohl doch lieber bei den guten spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und auf jeden fall eine nahkampf klasse hexenjäger oder ein elf wobei es darauf ankommt wie die elfen nahkampf klasse wird ist ja noch nichts zu beckannt(und schwertmeister wird ja wohl die tank klasse), aber auf kein fall ein zwerg zum einen werden die zu viel gespielt wie es schein und ich finde zwerge net so dolle.
aber erst ma schauen was noch so kommt bis es dan drausen ist.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (30. September 2007)

Also ich werde auf jedenfall einen Hochelfen spielen. Einfach aus dem Grund weil ich in MPORPGs immer Elfen spiele wenn dies möglich ist und ich dieses Volk auch im normalen Warhammer spiele.  Am liebsten würde ich einen der weißen Löwen spielen doch nach allesm was ich bisher gehört habe wird diese Klasse nicht enthalten sein. Daher wohl einen Schwertmeister. (Aber ich hoffe natürlich das die weißen Löwen doch noch als spielbare Klasse aufgenommen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Murlokk (30. September 2007)

Ich spiele, da mir zu viele Leute auf Seiten der Zerstörung spielen weden, entweder einen Zwergen Eisenbrecher oder einen des korrupten Imepriums angehörigen Sigmarpriester!


----------



## Sinnfrei (30. September 2007)

Da ja scheinbar alle sich für Chaos/Orks (oder einige wenige für zwerge oder dunkelelfen) entscheiden,
werd ich schon aus Prinzip einen Hochelfen spielen. (Wahrscheinlich Schertmeister, mal sehen, wie die andern 2 Klassen sind.) 




@Jb1988 Schertmeister SIND die Nahkampfklasse.
 Zitat von der WAR-seite: 
“Schwertmeister sind, nun ja, Meister des Schwertes. Sie haben das Führen ihres Schwertes so perfektioniert, dass sie im Grunde genommen Tänze aufführen – Schwerttänze – durch die sie Energie und brillante Angriffe aufbauen. Ihnen geht es darum, sehr viel Schaden in sehr, sehr kurzer Zeit zuzufügen und leicht angeberische Zauber vorzuführen, die zeigen, wie cool sie wirklich sind.”
– Paul Barnett, Kreativdirektor


----------



## ringding (30. September 2007)

ich bin mir relativ sicher das ich dunkelelfen oder so spiele, aufjedenfall was böses.


----------



## Jb1988 (30. September 2007)

ohhh dachte die schwertmeister werden die tank klasse der elfen naja egal mal schauen man kann ja jede klasse ausprobieren wen es erst einmal drausen ist


----------



## Ninjafutzi (30. September 2007)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich einen Schwarzen Gardisten oder einen Chaos Barbaren spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Black Guard wegen diesen zwei Sätzen von Paul Barnett:
*"The Black Guard is the embodiment of brutish, shear bloody-minded violence. They are encased in phenomenal amounts of armor and wield the biggest, evilest, bad*** weapons they can find."*
Und den Chaos Barbaren wegen diesen wunderbaren Mutationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei die Greenskins auch sehr lustig sind... und Chaos Chosen auch >.> 
Hmm... mal schaun ich glaub ich wart einfach mal bis es rauskommt und seh dann weiter xD
Aber ich werd sicherlich auf seiten der Zerstörung Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far... mfg Ninjafutzi
Waaagh!


----------



## Wagdy (30. September 2007)

Hiho mal wieder.

Also wahrscheinlich werde ich einen Squigtreiba oder Spalta spielen, ABER

Ich hoffe mal, das irgendwann auch die Skaven den einzug in WAR halten werden.
Ich liebe diese fiesen und stinkenden, hinterhältigen Rattenkerlchen.
Spiele die auch im Table-Top sehr erfolgreich...
So ein netter Plaquemonk oder Ogertreiber^^ Naja, ein Krieger wär auch nett!

Naja, wird hoffentlich mit einem der Addons kommen...Oh mein Gott, noch nicht mal  das 
Spiel raus und ich sinniere übers Addon^^

Nee, werde wohl mit den Greenskinz sehr zufrieden sein schätze ich.
Und wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe, geh ich zu den Elfen und spiel nen Archmage!

So weit , so gut...
Man sieht sich ingame irgendwann

Grüße Wagdy

Molly Mops Bande - Eine Warhammer Gilde!


----------



## TimmÄ90 (30. September 2007)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit Bekannten auf der Seite der Ordnung spielen, entweder einen Hexenjäger vom Imperium oder aber einen Hochelfen.
Mal schauen, wenn alle Karrieren "enthüllt" sind...


----------



## Sempai02 (30. September 2007)

TimmÄ90 schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit Bekannten auf der Seite der Ordnung spielen, entweder einen Hexenjäger vom Imperium oder aber einen Hochelfen.
> Mal schauen, wenn alle Karrieren "enthüllt" sind...



Als Elfenfan werde ich entweder Hoch- oder Dunkelelf spielen.Momentan tendiere ich ja eher zu den Dunkelelfen.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (30. September 2007)

ich weiß noch nicht genau für was ich mich entscheiden werde... kann nur sagen ,dass eine tank oder heiler klasse nicht mein ding ist ... vllt. einen chaos margus oder einen orc spalta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . wird das eigentlich so sein wie in wow , dass man z.B. als orc in die elfengegend reisen kann um dort zu questen ?

mfg


----------



## Norgannon (1. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzork... ganz klar... reinrennen und einfach nur mit dem "Spaltaa" draufdreschen^^

(hehe und ich werde grösser mit em lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## hyzorinque (2. Oktober 2007)

hey ihr ich hab ne weile lang kein wow oder so was gespielt (mal ne zeit lang gw aber das is iwie gammlig) und deshalb würde ich gerne mal wieder ein gescheittes mmog spielen^^.

bei wow hab cih einen mage un en heil-schami gespielt und deshalb denke ich das es wieder in richtung caster oder healer geht. leider hab cih keine ahnung was man da so nimmt...

könnt ihr mir vlxcht ein tipp geben ... 

und mir is der begriff supporter schami noch nie untergekommen, gibts sowas bei wow über haupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was is das eig


----------



## Chromagus (2. Oktober 2007)

leute bei war gibs kein böse und lieb es gibt nur mega (sorry für den kiddieausdruck aber er passt einfach ) böse und ein bissl böse mit evtl guten hintergedanken. bei mir wirds ein hochelf schwertmeister


----------



## Jb1988 (2. Oktober 2007)

ich werde ein Hexenjäger machen

name : helsing/van helsing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mh ob das richtig geschrieben wird und wie viele wohl so den hexenjäger mit den namen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich mein der schaut ja schon ziemlich stark so wie dieser van helsing von den film aus.


----------



## h-allo (2. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also als ich mir das so durch gelesen habe ist mir aufgefallen das viele Angst haben ,dass das Chaos zu viele Spieler haben wird, aber was solls bei WoW hats duch auch ziemlich gut geklabt. Also ich werde mir jedenfalls nen Scharzengardist und ab da heists nur noch auf zu Phönixthron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal ich werde es genau so machen wie damals zu Release Zeiten von WoW. Einfach alles mal antesten was es gibt und mich dann irgendwann für eine Mainclass endscheiden. Ich denke es ist auch noch viel zu früh um zu sagen was man wirklich dann .... in ein paar Moooonaten..... spielen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (2. Oktober 2007)

das werde ich entscheiden wenn ich alle angespielt habe. Bisher hab ich aber leider keinen Betakey. Also weiter warten.... und hoffen daß es auf meiner alten Kiste läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Chaos/Böse klingt immer gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharli (3. Oktober 2007)

Mal eine Frage:

Im Tabletop hab ich eine Zwergenarmee und eine Bretonenarmee. 
Aber hier bei WAR hab ich von den Bretonen noch gar nichts gehört. Wird es die nicht geben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jb1988 (3. Oktober 2007)

also bei releas wird es die noch nicht geben aber ich vermute das die schon irgendtwan alle (mhh wie viele armen gibt es den??) raus komm aber die zwerge sind ja schon da^^


----------



## Jqe (3. Oktober 2007)

also es gibt verdammt fiele fölker im tabeltop wenn die mal alle im spiel sind wird es mit der momentanen karte knap


----------



## Tharlin (3. Oktober 2007)

Schade, keine Bretonen...

Dann werd ich wohl 'nen Eisenbrecher oder Hammerträger spielen.

Achja, falls es hier jemanden gibt, der in der Beta spielt und paar nähere Infos hätte, wäre es genial. Mich interessiert die Rolle des Eisenbrechers im RvR.
Denn in vielen anderen MMORPG's ist es ja leider so, dass ein "Tank" nur für's PvE zu gebrauchen ist und im RvR bzw. PvP nichts zu suchen hat.
Aber WAR ist ja nun ziemlich stark auf RvR ausgelegt. Also wie sieht es da mit der RvR-Tauglichkeit des Eisenbrechers (und auch anderer Tanks) aus?

Und auch zum Hammerträger: Kann der NUR Hämmer verwenden? Mir fehlt ein wenig das Bild des Zwergen mit Kettenhemd und zweihändiger Axt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (3. Oktober 2007)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Schade, keine Bretonen...
> 
> Dann werd ich wohl 'nen Eisenbrecher oder Hammerträger spielen.
> 
> ...



Hoi, also in WAR werden Tanks im RVR genauso zu gebrauchen sein wie alle anderen Klassen auch, da kannst du dir sicher sein. Das selbe ist es mit Heilern / Supportern. Wenn du dir die "Mühe" machen würdest dich bissel zu informieren würdest du das schon rausfinden. =)
Und wegen der Beta, die Leute die in der Beta sind dürfen dir gar nix verraten. Jedes Wort, dass mehr verrät als dass sie in der Beta sind, ist ein verstoß gegen die NDA und kann zum Ausschluss aus der Beta führen.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (3. Oktober 2007)

meine entscheidung fällt zu 70 % auf Chaos Margus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dieser flugdämon is einfach genial


----------



## Jqe (3. Oktober 2007)

has de ein bild?


----------



## Rumsebums (8. Oktober 2007)

Dunkelelfen!
Keine Frage!
Schon im Tabletop hab ich Dunkelelfen gespielt, bei denen kenn ich mich einfach am besten aus.
Welche Klasse werd ich dann mal sehen...
steht ja auch noch nicht fest was es da alles geben wird.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass Zauberinen und vll schwarze Korsaren (Das sind sone Art plündernder Seefahrer)
spielbar sein werden.
Ebenfalls vorstellbar sind Henker von Har Ganeth (Henker mit langen 2h-Schwertern).

Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja einfach ein Armeebuch (vom tabletop) eines Volkes über das er mehr erfahren möchte kaufen. Die sind zwar nicht ganz billig aber enthalten viele gut geschriebene Geschichten, Zeichnungen und vieles mehr zur jeweiligen Rasse.

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (8. Oktober 2007)

Glaube ich werde ein Orc Choppa,da ich in WoW nen Furykrieger hatte und der mir richtig Spaß gemacht hat^^


----------



## Leoncore (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es mal Bretonen geben sollte, werden die sich sicherlich wie ne Armee voll mit Paladinen spielen. Außerdem wäre es ganz interessant für Leute die nicht gern zu Fuß gehen, da ja fast das ganze Heer aus Rittern besteht, außer man möchte einen Knappen oder Bauern spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde wohl einen Schwarzork spielen... Wird bestimmt witzig mit einem riesigen, breitschultrigen, voll mit Stacheln besetzten Monsterork Zwerge und Hochelfen zu metzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (25. Oktober 2007)

höchstwarscheinlich einen trinkfesten hammerträger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smaha (3. November 2007)

Als erstes hab ich mich dazu entschieden einen Schwarzork zu spielen , hehe^^

Natürlich werde ich auch andere Klassen anspielen und testen (Ich bezahl ja nur für eine Klasse^^)
Bin nicht der Typ der immer nur eine Klasse zockt. Bin nicht sehr sesshaft und wechsle so ständig zwischen meinen vielen chars hin und her...und hab dementsprechend immer viele Twinks^^

In diesem Sinne: HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shallîya (3. November 2007)

werde nen hochelfen shadowwarrior =) der wird rocken


----------



## Lungodan (6. November 2007)

Ich gucke mal was für Klassen die Dunkelelfen noch kriegen, ansonsten wirds n Chaos Magus.


----------



## Murlokk (7. November 2007)

Ich werde mich zwichen Sigmarpriester, Runenpriester oder Eisenbrecher entscheiden. Spiele im Tabletop zwar Horden des Chaos aber Tzeentch gefällt mir garnicht, aber war nunmal das einzige was "ab 12" zu vertreten ist und das auch Caster miteinbezieht...schade hätte gern ne Dämonette gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xell9 (7. November 2007)

ich werde zu den hochelfen rüberlaufen. da sowieso die meisten , wie es in diesen forum aussieht, zu chaos wechseln. wird es für uns hochelfen eine menge zu erschlagen geben^^.

ich tendiere zwischen einen schwertmeister oder nen schattenkrieger.


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Ich werde aufjedenfall Zerstörung spielen, ich glaube Chaos oder Grünhäute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadaim (11. November 2007)

Vakahma schrieb:


> Ich werde aufjedenfall Zerstörung spielen, ich glaube Chaos oder Grünhäute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich denke, ich werde einen Zwergenmachinisten spielen - das hat mir auf der Games Convention schon richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage, die auserwählten, können die 2 Waffen gleichzeitig tragen oder nur eine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (11. November 2007)

wenn ich mir Warhammer Online hole dann spiele ich auf jeden fall einen hochelfen (hab nämlich ne 7k punkte armee vom tabletopspiel zuhause stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber was weiß ich noch nicht vl nen schwertmeister ich werd sehn^^


----------



## Mordenai (11. November 2007)

Nach fast 2,5 Jahren Paladin in WoW werde ich nen *Ranged-DPS* spielen.
Ob nun Magus oder die Klasse der DE bleibt bis zu deren Veröffentlichung noch fraglich.


offtopic:
Grünhäute sind im TT einfach nur funny, aber irgendwie liegen mir deren Spielweisen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (11. November 2007)

Aufjedenfall hexenkriegerin^^

Soviel ich weiss jibbet ja nur die als weibliche Chars aber macht mir ehrlich gesagt nix^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (28. November 2007)

Ich werde Grünhaut 
ich werde Ork Schwarza sein 


( Schwarza ist Tank )
soweit ich weiss , ich muss mal wieder die War seite besuchen lang wars her.


----------



## TheHeretic (29. November 2007)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall Zerstörung spielen.
Grünhaut oder Chaos weis ich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am liebsten würd ich was spielen, das mit nem dicken 2Händer rumrennt, aber scheints bei W.A.R nicht zu geben :/

Nur Tanks und "Dual Wieldler"
Bin aber auch nicht in der Beta, also meine Informationen halten sich in grenzen.
Wirds bei Grünhäuten/Chaos ne Klasse geben die mit nem Bihänder rumrennt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (29. November 2007)

TheHeretic schrieb:


> Wirds bei Grünhäuten/Chaos ne Klasse geben die mit nem Bihänder rumrennt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, es wird solche Karrieren geben. Beim Chaos wird es der Auserwählte sein und bei den Grünhäuten wohl das entsprechende Gegenstück - der Schwarzork. Dazu verweise ich mal auf diesen (Der Auserwählte) und auf diesen (Schwarzork) Thread..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (29. November 2007)

Schwarzer Gardist!!


----------



## -Haihappen- (29. November 2007)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Schwarzer Gardist!!


Der ist nur bei den Dunkelelfen anzufinden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHeretic (29. November 2007)

Danke für die Info. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der offiziellen W.A.R Seite werden sie halt als Tank Klassen bezeichnet, die beiden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daviii (29. November 2007)

Alsooo...obwohl ich bei WoW immer ein ganz klarer Allianzler war, und die Horde auch wirklich nicht so gern hatte (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, ich meine jetzt nur eure Figuren...nicht euch persönlich) bin ich bis jetzt ein klarer Squiqtreibaaa der Goblins. Ich werde natürlich alles mal ausprobieren und mir auch nen Mensch Hexenjäger zulegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (29. November 2007)

ich werde ein chaos zelot, das steht bei mir schon fest.

und zum thema welche macht in der überzahl sein wird tipp ich auf Zerstörung, denn allein bei den leuten die ich kenne interessiert sich niemand für Ordnung (das is jetzt zweideutig, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine^^).

und da die orks&goblins und das chaos sowieso die aushängeschilder des spiels sind, wrden die sowieso viele neue spieler nehmen


----------



## Fendrin (30. November 2007)

Hi (erster Post hier^^),

ich werde nen Druchii spielen (Druchii = Dunkelelf), das steht jetzt schon fest. Habe sie auch als Tabletop gespielt (dann hörten meine Mitspieler mit Warhammer auf), und die Rasse sagt mir einfach total zu.. 

Was ich für ne Klasse nehme weis ich noch nicht. Erstmal abwarten, 2 Klassen werden ja noch bekannt gegeben. Aber die Hexenkriegerin gefällt  mir schonmal sehr gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------

